# Ocupar/Usar (¿sinónimos?)



## ManPaisa

En otro hilo, *Cabeza tuna* escribió:

*



"Es común en España y en otros paises ocupar cafelito o cafecito? "

Click to expand...

*Yo interpreto ese *ocupar *como *usar,* aunque nunca lo había oído.

En mi tierra *ocupamos* lugares, espacios físicos, espacios temporales, etc., y *nos ocupamos* de alguien o de algo, o cuando tenemos muchos quehaceres.

¿En qué otros lugares se usa *ocupar* como sinónimo de *usar*?


----------



## Aserolf

En algunas partes de México también lo usan así, digo *lo* usan porque yo personalmente, no lo uso.
A mí me suena raro.
Pero ahora que mencionas, me picó el 'gusanito' de la curiosidad y mira lo que encontré como definición:

*ocupar *


tr. Llenar un espacio o tiempo:
los muebles antiguos ocupan demasiado espacio.
Tomar posesión,apoderarse de algo;
especialmente si se hace de forma violenta:
el ejército ocupó la plaza.
Obtener o desempeñar un empleo o cargo:
ocupa un puesto de responsabilidad.
Habitar:
ocuparemos la última planta del edificio.
Dar empleo o trabajo:
la recogida de la aceituna ocupa a miles de jornaleros. También prnl.
prnl. Dedicar la atención a algo o a alguien:
ocuparse de la casa.
Creo quienes lo usan como sinónimo de 'usar' lo están empleando mal.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

ManPaisa said:


> En otro hilo, *Cabeza tuna* escribió:
> 
> Yo interpreto ese *ocupar *como *usar,* aunque nunca lo había oído.
> 
> En mi tierra *ocupamos* lugares, espacios físicos, espacios temporales, etc., y *nos ocupamos* de alguien o de algo, o cuando tenemos muchos quehaceres.
> 
> ¿En qué otros lugares se usa *ocupar* como sinónimo de *usar*?


 

Manpaisa es al parecer un error común mio, aviador (Chileno también) ya me lo ha hecho notar, pero es difícil quitarse la costumbre de ocupar ciertas palabras de forma errónea.


----------



## Aviador

Aquí hay por lo menos un hilo en el que se trató el tema enteriormente.

Es común que... se ocupa subjuntivo?

Saludos.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

En Costa Rica también "_ocupan_" así ese verbo. 

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

> En algunas partes de México también lo usan así, digo lo usan porque yo personalmente, no lo uso*.*





> En Costa Rica también "_ocupan_" así ese verbo.


A lo mejor es un uso (¿ocupación? ) antiguo o regional de España. 
Es difícil que surgiera espontáneamente en distintos (y lejanos) países de América Latina.


----------



## Epilio

Jamás escuché _ocupar_ empleado como sinonimo de _usar_. Tal vez en otras partes de España se utilice, pero que yo sepa en la parte septentrional no ocurre (y me extraña que en la zona meridional).


----------



## Epilio

Pero el fenónemo _okupa_ encaja con la primera acepción de ocupar en el DRAE, i.e; Tomar posesión o apoderarse de un territorio, de un lugar, de un edificio, etc., invadiéndolo o instalándose en él.

No creo que sea estrictamente equivalente a usar, ni la primera ni el resto de entradas.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador* también es de lo más común "*ocupar"* como sinónimo de "*emplear*" y "*usar*". 

Es de lo más natural en el habla salvadoreña. Yo mismo lo vivo "*ocupando*" a cada rato en estos foros.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En Monterrey ocupar es sinónimo de necesitar:

- Ocupo el teléfono de Pedro.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

¡Vaya, no tenía ni idea de que _ocupar_ no era un sinónimo "oficial" de utilizar! Acá se utilizan como sinónimos.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola, ManP.

Me pusiste a dudar un rato, pero claro que sí se usa por estos lares como en el ejemplo inicial. Tal vez más entre los mayores de 60 años (la generación de mis papás), pero me incluyo en los que lo hacen.

Saludos,


----------



## ManPaisa

piraña utria said:


> Hola, ManP.
> 
> Me pusiste a dudar un rato, pero claro que sí se usa por estos lares como en el ejemplo inicial. Tal vez más entre los mayores de 60 años (la generación de mis papás), pero me incluyo en los que lo hacen.
> 
> Saludos,



Me vengo a enterar.
Evidentemente el español paisa es muy distinto al cartagenero.
Gracias por la info.


----------



## swift

Giorgio Lontano said:


> En Costa Rica también "_ocupan_" así ese verbo.



Buenas noches:

Llego un poco tarde, pero me gustaría aportar una pequeña precisión. En Costa Rica, "ocupar" se usa con el sentido de "necesitar" y no de "utilizar":

El niño a su madre:
- Tengo que hacer una maqueta.
- ¿Qué ocupa?
- Una tabla, muñequillos, papel de construcción...

El hijo a su padre:
- Pa, voy para Heredia. ¿Me da para los pasajes?
- ¿Cuánto ocupa?
- Diay, una libra... [Una libra es el nombre popular para 500 colones.]

La hermana a su hermano:
- Ocupo que me devuelva mi reloj. [En este caso, el reloj despertador.]

Personalmente, tengo que insistir para que mis estudiantes eviten usar el verbo correspondiente en francés con ese sentido.

Un saludo,


J.-


----------



## romanoff

Además de todos los usos que ya ha mencionado Aserolf en México para _ocupar_, he escuchado a algunas señoras que dicen: "Hace dos meses que mi marido no me _ocupa_", aludiendo claramente a cuestiones de débito marital.


----------



## mirx

swift said:


> Buenas noches:
> 
> Llego un poco tarde, pero me gustaría aportar una pequeña precisión. En Costa Rica, "ocupar" se usa con el sentido de "necesitar" y no de "utilizar":
> 
> El niño a su madre:
> - Tengo que hacer una maqueta.
> - ¿Qué ocupa?
> - Una tabla, muñequillos, papel de construcción...
> 
> El hijo a su padre:
> - Pa, voy para Heredia. ¿Me da para los pasajes?
> - ¿Cuánto ocupa?
> - Diay, una libra... [Una libra es el nombre popular para 500 colones.]
> 
> La hermana a su hermano:
> - Ocupo que me devuelva mi reloj. [En este caso, el reloj despertador.]
> 
> Personalmente, tengo que insistir para que mis estudiantes eviten usar el verbo correspondiente en francés con ese sentido.
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> 
> J.-


 
Así es exactamento como se ocupa en México también, aunque a veces ocuapmos usarlo de otra manera, más bien como sinónimo de usar. Lo raro es que el verbo no tiene una geografía de ocupación uniforme. Por lo visto en Monterrey y en Sonora se ocupa, luego también se ocupa en Jalisco y en la costa occidente. Está rarísimo este asunto.

_Devuélveme mi dinero, lo ocupo mucho._


----------



## flljob

En México también se usa en el sentido de usar:

¿Estás ocupando la pluma?
¿Estás ocupando la plancha?


----------



## Bocha

flljob said:


> En México también se usa en el sentido de usar:
> 
> ¿Estás ocupando la pluma?
> ¿Estás ocupando la plancha?



Es este tipo de estructuras también se usa en Argentina. 

Pero ocupar no reemplaza a usar en otros:
_Es común ocupar cafelito como diminutivo de café_. (aquí no "_ocuparíamos_" _ocupa_r, por cierto tampoco diríamos _cafelito_)

Tampoco lo usamos en la acepción de _necesitar, precisar_ que fue descripta más arriba.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Hay un detalle que olvidé mencionar y es que el verbo antónimo "desocupar" se usa con el sentido de "no necesitar más", "dejar de utilizar":

- Avíseme cuando desocupe la plancha, para ponerme yo. [Entiéndase: ponerme a planchar.]

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## StryKeRneL

En Chile es muy común decir "ocupar" como "usar" y "desocupar" como "dejar de usar".


----------



## Aviador

No pensaba intervenir otra vez en esta discusión, pero escribiendo un mensaje en el hilo facultad (Argentina) me di cuenta de que había usado en ella dos veces el verbo _ocupar_ de lo más naturalmente. Me llamó la atención porque lo usé en el sentido que para mí genuinamente tiene y no en el que por esta parte del mundo hispanohablante muchos quieren atribuirle y recordé este hilo.
Me me he quejado varias veces en este foro de este uso torcido que me hace doler los oídos y mascullar una protesta cada vez que lo oigo. En alguna intervención mía aquí, hace tiempo, comparaba esto con lo que me produce oír _cancelar_ como sinonimo de _pagar_.
Parece que es en América donde este verbo ha adquirido el significado que comentamos, así es que, a pesar de vivir aquí y haber sido educado en el español chileno, es interesante que me parezca condenable este uso. Jamás me oirán decir _ocupar_ como _usar_.
¿Qué opinan los otros americanos del foro? ¿Les parece natural y legítimo este uso? ¿Personalmente, dicen ustedes normalmente _ocupar_ como _usar_?

Saludos.


----------



## delimer

En Argentina es común decir "Ocupado!!!" cuando alguien llama a un baño público- "No se puede entrar. Está ocupado". También con relación a un asiento "¿Está ocupado?"


----------



## Aviador

delimer said:


> En Argentina es común decir "Ocupado!!!" cuando alguien llama a un baño público- "No se puede entrar. Está ocupado". También con relación a un asiento "¿Está ocupado?"



Claro, delimer. Ese significado también está vivo aquí y es uno que yo considero legítimo:


> *ocupar**.*
> (Del lat. _occupāre_).* 1.     * tr. Tomar posesión o apoderarse de un territorio, de un lugar, de un edificio, etc., invadiéndolo o instalándose en él.
> *...*
> * 3. * tr. Llenar un espacio o lugar.
> *...*​_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​



Pero lo que nos ocupa aquí es su uso con el significado de _usar_, _utilizar_.

Saludos.


----------



## delimer

Aviador said:


> Claro, delimer. Ese significado también está vivo aquí y es uno que yo considero legítimo:
> 
> 
> Pero lo que nos ocupa aquí es su uso con el significado de _usar_, _utilizar_.
> 
> Saludos.


 

*¿¿¿¿¿Cuando digo que el baño está ocupado o el asiento está ocupado, no lo estoy usando?????*


----------



## Aviador

delimer said:


> *Cuando digo que el baño está ocupado o el asiento está ocupado, no lo estoy usando?????
> *



Vamos, delimer. Parece que nos quieres pasar gato por liebre .
Evidentemente que si estás ocupando el baño o el asiento también los estás usando, pero eso no hace los verbos _ocupar_ y _usar_ sinónimos. Uno puede ocupar un espacio para varios fines. Un empleado de limpieza puede ocupar un baño para asearlo y decir: "_¡Está ocupado. Estoy limpiando!_"
De lo que aquí se trata es de esos casos en los que se dice por ejemplo: "_Para revolver la mermelada, mejor ocupa una cuchara de madera_"; "_No ocupes mi bolígrafo porque le queda poca tinta_". Creo que no hay manera de instalarse uno en una cuchara o un bolígrafo, a menos que se tome una "pastilla de chiquitolina" .

Saludos.


----------



## piraña utria

delimer said:


> Si vamos a corregir, corrijamos bien.
> 
> Cuando digo que el baño está ocupado o el asiento está ocupado, ¿¿¿¿¿¿no lo estoy usando??????


 
Hola.

Puede ser, pero eso ya no es un asunto gramatical.

Lo que sí es claro es que no son sinónimos; trata de sustituirlos en tus ejemplos: ¿suena bien a tu oido "El baño está usado" o "El asiento está usado"?

Saludos,


----------



## delimer

ManPaisa said:


> En otro hilo, *Cabeza tuna* escribió:
> 
> Yo interpreto ese *ocupar *como *usar,* aunque nunca lo había oído.
> 
> En mi tierra *ocupamos* lugares, espacios físicos, espacios temporales, etc., y *nos ocupamos* de alguien o de algo, o cuando tenemos muchos quehaceres.
> 
> ¿En qué otros lugares se usa *ocupar* como sinónimo de *usar*?




 
*Cuando respondo a la pregunta original, doy dos ejemplos del uso de OCUPAR que no habían sido mencionados por otros participantes . Mis aportes son pertinentes* *a la pregunta* *y por lo tanto son válidos.*


----------



## Birke

swift said:


> Buenas noches:
> 
> Hay un detalle que olvidé mencionar y es que el verbo antónimo "desocupar" se usa con el sentido de "no necesitar más", "dejar de utilizar":
> 
> - Avíseme cuando desocupe la plancha, para ponerme yo. [Entiéndase: ponerme a planchar.]
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> 
> swift



Esa frase de la plancha se diría exactamente igual aquí. Y no es rara sino, en situaciones así, muy frecuente.

Pero yo no creo que el sentido sea "no usar" o "no necesitar más", sino el de "dejar libre" (y ese sería también el sentido en el ejemplo del baño, ¿no?)

–_Aún no te puedo prestar la plancha, hoy la tengo ocupada_. (o sea, en servicio)

–_Tuve que salir a hacer recados, pero me desocupé pronto_ (quedé libre al resolver lo que tenía pendiente)



> desocupar.
> 1. tr. Dejar un lugar libre de obstáculos.
> 2. tr. Sacar lo que hay dentro de algo.
> 3. prnl. Desembarazarse de un negocio u ocupación.




Saludos


----------



## HUMBERT0

ToñoTorreón said:


> En Monterrey ocupar es sinónimo de necesitar:
> 
> - Ocupo el teléfono de Pedro.


También en la Baja California, creo que su uso se limita al occidente y noroeste del país, si dices que también hasta Monterrey ha llegado, pues ya somos muchos los que lo ocupamos así, Guadalajara (Capital de Jalisco) y Monterrey (Capital de Nuevo León) son las dos ciudades más importantes en el país en cuanto a población, cultura, desarrollo industrial, etc., después del Distrito Federal.

Yo lo *ocupo *en lugar de *usar y de necesitar , *así se usa por estos lares p.ej. "ocupo las llaves, me las pasas", "quién está ocupando la plancha", etc., excepto por las personas que emigran del interior y no se han asimilado a nuestra ciudad.

El origen de este uso en el país se cree que proviene del occidente mexicano, algunos lo sitúan en Guadalajara y otros en Colima, y de ahí se ha expandido.
Aunque suene raro el uso de ocupar (para oídos no habituados a ello), dudo mucho que las personas cambien su forma de hablar, muy apesar de los detractores del centro, sur del país y demas regiones que no lo usen así.


----------



## Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber

*Nueva pregunta
Unión de hilos*​
Hola a todos,

cuando estoy con mis amigos mexicanos suelo oír la palabra *ocupar* cuando normalmente se diría *necesitar* (Por ejemplo: Ocupo crema de manos, me prestas poquito?). 
Sé que es muy común en México y apenas conocido en España. Ahora mi pregunta: Obviamente es algo geográfico, ¿pero también es cuestión social? Digo, ¿es algo que se suele decir entre personas menos educadas? No quiero ofenderle a nadie, nada más es que así me lo dijeron una vez. 
Pero mis amigos mexicanos claramente no son mal educados.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## flljob

Es común en los estados norteños. En el sur no lo es tanto.


----------



## Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber

Ok. Pero sabes si es correcto decirlo? O sea, ¿podría enseñar eso en un curso de español?


----------



## flljob

No creo que sea correcto.


----------



## Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber

Aww, que pena, me gusta usarlo ;D
Bueno, gracias de todas maneras por tu ayuda!
Saludos


----------



## flljob

Sigue usándola. Ten en cuenta que si la usas tal vez no te entiendan.


----------



## Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber

Jaja, ok. Ya me acostumbré de todas maneras  Pero en la escuela obviamente no lo voy a usar entonces.


----------



## Aserolf

flljob said:


> Es común en los estados norteños. En el sur no lo es tanto.


Yo no lo aseguraría. 
Yo soy de Coahuila, un estado del norte de México, y por mis tierras *no *se usa.
Viví unos años en California, donde conocí a muchas personas orginarias de Jalisco y Michoacán (estados del pacífico de México), y ¡ellos sí la usan mucho! 
Al principio me sonaba raro oirla, ya luego me acostumbré (a escucharla), pero personalmente nunca la he usado con ese sentido.

Conozco a gente de Chihuahua, de Nuevo León y de Tamaulipas, también estados norteños, y no se las he escuchado.
Del resto (Sonora y Baja California) no sabría decirlo...

Si es de mala educación decirla o no, yo creo que es cuestión de costumbres.

~Saludos


----------



## flljob

Entonces, seguramente es frecuente en el Bajío, no en el Pacífico. Saludos


----------



## Leather81

Bueno, yo soy del Df y aqui solemos mal utilizar el vocabulario y le damos usos inadecuados. No es correcto decir "yo ocupo" como sinonimo de "yo uso" "yo necesito".

Pues de alguna manera si tiene que ver con lo social, y me refiero estrictamente a que en las zonas mas marginadas es donde se suele modificar el idioma y es donde surgen nuevos "modismos". No tiene nada que ver con ofensas amigo, es normal que preguntes. Incluso aqui, siendo mexicano uno se sorprende cuando utilizan otras palabras para describir o formular oraciones. 

Espero podido haber ayudado en algo. Saludos desde el otro lado del Atlantico¡¡


----------



## Erreconerre

flljob said:


> Es común en los estados norteños. En el sur no lo es tanto.



No lo sabía, porque en el estado norteño donde yo vivo sólo quienes vienen de otros lugares dicen frases como "ocupo una pluma para anotar una dirección".


----------



## anipo

Nunca escuché "ocupar" como sinónimo de usar, y confieso que me suena muy raro.
Pero nunca se termina de aprender cosas nuevas 
Saludos.


----------



## Erreconerre

anipo said:


> Nunca escuché "ocupar" como sinónimo de usar, y confieso que me suena muy raro.
> Pero nunca se termina de aprender cosas nuevas
> Saludos.



Es más bien como sinónimo de _necesitar_: ¿Cuánto dinero ocupas para comprar el material que necesitas? o bien, Ocupo una persona que me ayude a mover esta caja.


----------



## anipo

> *swift*
> 
> Sobre la geografía de uso de 'ocupar' con el sentido de 'usar' o 'necesitar': ocupar (usar).​





> *Erreconerre*
> 
> Es más bien como sinónimo de _necesitar_: ¿Cuánto dinero ocupas para comprar el material que necesitas? o bien, Ocupo una persona que me ayude a mover esta caja.​



Me resulta más fácil entender la acepción de *usar* (ocupo esta mesa puede "traducirse" a uso esta mesa) que la de *necesitar. *No veo la relación entre las dos palabras.
Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

anipo said:


> Nunca escuché "ocupar" como sinónimo de usar, y confieso que me suena muy raro. […]


Amí también me suena rarísimo eso de _ocupar_ por _usar_ y ya me he quejado de eso en estos foros. Me suena tan raro como _escuchar_ por _oír_.


----------



## Erreconerre

anipo said:


> Me resulta más fácil entender la acepción de *usar* (ocupo esta mesa puede "traducirse" a uso esta mesa) que la de *necesitar. *No veo la relación entre las dos palabras.
> Saludos.



Pues en este contexto _ocupar_ significa necesitar, no usar. El que usa algo es porque lo tiene, porque dispone de ese algo. El que necesita algo puede tenerlo o no tenerlo. Hay mucha diferencia entre usar y necesitar. 

Entre el que necesita una cantidad equis para viajar al polo norte y entre el que usa una cantidad equis para viajar, hay un mundo de diferencia. 

A ocupar se le da el sentido de necesitar, pero no de usar, porque lo que se usa ya se tiene; y lo que se necesita se puede 
tener o no tener. Esta es la diferencia. Lo que se ocupa no siempre se tiene. A diferencia de lo que se usa, que siempre se tiene. Esto, según se acostumbra a veces por aquí.


----------



## flljob

También para mí sería sinónimo de necesitar, no de usar. Y la he oído en Sonora, Nuevo León y Guadalajara.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Como ya dije, en *El Salvador* el uso del verbo "*ocupar*" como sinónimo de "*usar*" (valga la redundancia) es generalizado en todos los niveles educativos y clases sociales, y en mi opinión, es una de las particularidades del español salvadoreño y en ningún caso lo vemos como algo erróneo o propio de gente inculta. Por ejemplo:

-"Si no estás ocupando la luz de la habitación, apagala, por favor."

-"Recordá que no podés ocupar esa palabra como sinónimo de esta otra"

-"¿Me podés prestar tu licuadora, en caso que vos no la estés ocupando?

-¿Me permitís ocupar tu computadora un minuto, por favor?


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

_—¿Me podés prestar tu licuadora, en caso que vos no la estés ocupando?

—¿Me permitís ocupar tu computadora un minuto, por favor? 				_

Estas dos sonarían perfectamente naturales en Argentina.

_—Si no estás ocupando la luz de la habitación, apagala, por favor._

Ésta quizá un poco menos.

—Recordá que no podés ocupar esa palabra como sinónimo de esta otra.

Creo que ésta no se usaría.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Quique:

La verdad que cada país tiene sus propias peculiaridades en cuanto al español, de tal modo que no podemos generalizar en cuanto a si una palabra es incorrecta o no, cuando se trata de todo un país (con sus millones de habitantes) el que la utiliza. En nuestro entorno cuzcatleco, me atrevería a afirmar que utilizamos mucho más el verbo "ocupar" que "usar". 

"Ocupar" es lo primero que se nos viene a la mente a nosotros cuando queremos referirnos a una acción como las que menciono en mis ejemplos anteriores.

*Saludes**.*


----------



## Erreconerre

Ayutuxtepeque said:


> Como ya dije, en *El Salvador* el uso del verbo "*ocupar*" como sinónimo de "*usar*" (valga la redundancia) es generalizado en todos los niveles educativos y clases sociales, y en mi opinión, es una de las particularidades del español salvadoreño y en ningún caso lo vemos como algo erróneo o propio de gente inculta. Por ejemplo:
> 
> -"Si no estás ocupando la luz de la habitación, apagala, por favor."
> 
> -"Recordá que no podés ocupar esa palabra como sinónimo de esta otra"
> 
> -"¿Me podés prestar tu licuadora, en caso que vos no la estés ocupando?
> 
> -¿Me permitís ocupar tu computadora un minuto, por favor?



Pues desde mi punto de vista, en los ejemplos que tú pones _ocupar_ no significa ni _usa_r ni _necesitar_ sino _ocupar_. Ocupar, por la forma en que lo empleas, significa ocupar de acuerdo al significado del drae. Haces un uso muy correcto, que nada tiene que ver con regionalismos ni usos particulares.

El desocupado es el que no está empleado, es el cesante, el  desempleado, como la luz de la habitación que pones por ejemplo, o la  computadora o la licuadora, porque yo no me atrevería a decir que un  desocupado es un empleado que no se usa o un obrero que no se necesita. 

*ocupar**.*
 (Del lat.  _occupāre_).


*5.* tr. Dar que hacer o  en qué trabajar, especialmente en un oficio o arte.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## swift

Hola:

Un ejemplo de uso oral, dentro de un artículo periodístico, en la variedad costarricense:


> "A mí ni se molestaron en preguntarme *si ocupaba ayuda para el entierro de Carol*. Ahora, que ella dejó huérfano a su  bebé, tengo que ver cómo me las ingenio para mantenerlo porque no tengo  entradas", reclamó su madre, doña Patricia Vargas.
> 
> La Nación, 23/01/1997 : Recién nacida en buen estado.


En la cita anterior aparece clarísima la acepción de 'necesitar'. Cuando se usa con el sentido de 'usar', por lo general aparece en la construcción 'estar [+ ocupando]': _¿Usted está ocupando esa luz? Porque si no la está usando mejor apáguela._

En ocasiones, también se usa como absoluto: _Mejor le dieran al que sí ocupa_; 'ocupar' adquiere entonces el sentido de 'tener necesidades'.


----------



## Janis Joplin

flljob said:


> Es común en los estados norteños. En el sur no lo es tanto.



No en Chihuahua, yo se la he escuchado a gente de Tijuana y de Matamoros, no a los de Monterrey ni a los de Saltillo.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Vistos los ejemplos, diría: en España sería una frase usual la de "déjame, por favor, tu licuadora si no está ocupada/ si no la estás utilizando", pero el sentido de ocupar por usar es raro, no se me ocurren otros ejemplos. Eso sí, el Código civil dice que la propiedad se adquiere por ocupación, que lo es en caso de inmuebles y no en caso de cosas muebles, que ocupan utilizándolas, llevándoselas (_res nullius, res derelictae, etc_)


----------



## Aviador

clares3 said:


> […] Eso sí, el Código civil dice que la propiedad se adquiere por ocupación, que lo es en caso de inmuebles y no en caso de cosas muebles […]


Este uso de _ocupación_, de _ocupar_, sí me parece natural. Uno puede ocupar un inmueble porque se instala en él, toma posesión de él. Una vez instalado, uno lo usa como su residencia, su oficina etc. Se trata de acciones paralelas, no de la misma. Como cuando decimos que el baño esta ocupado, advertimos que estamos instalados en él mientras lo usamos. Es decir, para mí _ocupar_ y _usar_ son verbos de significados muy diferentes.
_El corredor ocupó el tercer lugar en la carrera_. Creo que a nadie le sonaría bien esta frase si se sustituyera _ocupar_ por _usar_. Tampoco sonaría bien si dijéramos _Las tropas del ejercito de utilización_ en lugar de _Las tropas del ejercito de ocupación_.


----------



## clares3

Aviador said:


> Este uso de _ocupación_, de _ocupar_, sí me parece natural. Uno puede ocupar un inmueble porque se instala en él, toma posesión de él. Una vez instalado, uno lo usa como su residencia, su oficina etc. Se trata de acciones paralelas, no de la misma. Como cuando decimos que el baño esta ocupado, advertimos que estamos instalados en él mientras lo usamos. Es decir, para mí _ocupar_ y _usar_ son verbos de significados muy diferentes.
> _El corredor ocupó el tercer lugar en la carrera_. Creo que a nadie le sonaría bien esta frase si se sustituyera _ocupar_ por _usar_. Tampoco sonaría bien si dijéramos _Las tropas del ejercito de utilización_ en lugar de _Las tropas del ejercito de ocupación_.


Hola
NO puedo estar más de acuerdo con Aviador.
Felices vuelos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Como ya dije antes, en *El Salvador* los verbos "ocupar" y "usar" los utilizamos de modo indistinto como sinónimos (en los contextos mencionados), y para nuestros oídos cuscatlecos, "ocupar" suena de lo más natural en los referidos ejemplos. Esto no tiene nada que ver con un uso erróneo de dicho verbo, sino más bien como una particularidad de nuestro español.


----------



## swift

*Actualización* ​
Cito del _Diccionario de americanismos_:


> *ocupar.
> 
> I.*
> 
> 1. tr. _Mx_, _Ho_, _ES_, _Ni_; _Ec_, _Bo:NE,O_, _Ch_, _Ur_, pop + cult → espon. Usar algo.
> 2. _Ho_, _Ni_, _CR_; _Mx, pop_. Necesitar alguien o algo una cosa o a una persona.
> 3. _Ch_. Llevar o vestir una prenda determinada. pop.
> 
> http://lema.rae.es/damer/?key=ocupar


----------



## Sersol

Estos son los sinónimos que ofrece *WordReference* para *usar y ocupar.*

• *USAR*: utilizar, emplear, consumir, dedicar, disponer, manejar, explotar, servirse, valerse, acostumbrar, soler, frecuentar.

• *OCUPAR*: llenar, habitar, instalarse, establecerse, vivir, meterse, apoderarse, invadir, adueñarse, apropiarse, asaltar, trabajar, dedicarse, desempeñar, entregarse, consagrarse, atender, cuidar.

Podrá notarse que los verbos en cuestión no aparecen como sinónimos, y así lo encontramos en los diccionarios conultados. Se trataría entonces de un *vulgarismo.*

“Un vulgarismo es una expresión morfológica, fonética o sintáctica empleada en lugar de la palabra correcta y que no se considera parte de la llamada lengua culta... Los vulgarismos no han de ser necesariamente signos de ignorancia, sino que dependen del contexto (la región) en el que se halla el hablante...” Wikilengua.org.

Así es el mundo de la lengua.
Cordial saludo


----------



## Kaxgufen

No sé si llamarlo esquema mental pero hay algo profundo que subyace en este uso, esta interrelación tan particular de estos dos verbos...
No olvidemos que el castellano se impuso como lengua a poblaciones que en muchos casos desconocían la propiedad  privada.

Un saludo, Kx.


----------



## Señor K

*Actualización*​
De todas maneras, en Chile se ocupan las dos. He escuchado a gente decir "te paso a..." (no "te doy a", porque nadie quiere recibir a otro ser humano que mantener y alimentar ).

*Nota de moderación
*
Hemos copiado del hilo Teléfono: ¿pasar a o pasar con? una discusión que está relacionada con el tema de este hilo. Gracias.
*
*


----------



## duvija

Señor K said:


> De todas maneras, en Chile se ocupan las dos. He escuchado a gente decir "te paso a..." (no "te doy a", porque nadie quiere recibir a otro ser humano que mantener y alimentar ).



Pregunta al márgen: 'en Chile se ocupan las dos' ... (¿se ocupan? nunca lo escuché)


----------



## JeSuisSnob

duvija said:


> Pregunta al márgen: 'en Chile se ocupan las dos' ... (¿se ocupan? nunca lo escuché)


Sí, a mí también me sonó raro ese uso, Duvija. Quizás la acepción de "ocupar" no esté siendo mal empleada (y haya una sinonimia entre ambos verbos, o eso pienso en este momento), pero me parece una rara colocación lingüística.


----------



## Jonno

No he visto que nadie de Galicia haya participado en esta discusión, pero yo diría que allí sí se usa "ocupar" por "usar". ¿Alguien puede confirmarlo?


----------



## Señor K

duvija said:


> Pregunta al márgen: 'en Chile se ocupan las dos' ... (¿se ocupan? nunca lo escuché)



Eeeeeehhhhh... sí, en Chile se ocupa el "ocupa" como "usa" .

No creo estar tan loco como para ser el único chileno que usa el verbo de esa manera... por mucho que Aviador lo haya desestimado algunos posteos atrás (y años ha). Sería bueno si algún compatriota comparte su experiencia, si no con el propio, con usos ajenos que haya escuchado.


----------



## swift

No soy chileno pero una reciente estadía en Chile me permitió comprobar ese uso, @Señor K. Hasta tengo grabaciones de varios locutores chilenos.


----------



## Aviador

Señor K said:


> Eeeeeehhhhh... sí, en Chile se ocupa el "ocupa" como "usa" .
> 
> No creo estar tan loco como para ser el único chileno que usa el verbo de esa manera... por mucho que Aviador lo haya desestimado algunos posteos atrás (y años ha). Sería bueno si algún compatriota comparte su experiencia, si no con el propio, con usos ajenos que haya escuchado.


Señor K, yo no niego que el verbo _ocupar_ se use en Chile como sinónimo de _usar_ o _utilizar_, de hecho, me parece que es algo *muy* extendido aquí. Lo que yo expreso es mi rechazo a este uso que para mí es impropio y doy mis meditadas razones (como las he dado en el caso del uso de _escuchar_ por _oír_, por ejemplo). Espero también convencer con mis argumentos incluso a quienes acostumbran a decir ocupar por _usar_ o _utilizar_. No lo considero utópico porque yo mismo he rectificado en mi léxico y mi sintaxis cosas que yo decía y que he aprendido que no estaban bien, incluso en estos mismos foros. Nunca leerás en mis intervenciones un "porque sí" o un "yo lo digo así aunque sé que está mal y al que no le guste que se joda". A menos que sea en broma, claro. Ésta es una actitud que yo aprecio en "un hablante culto" como los denomina la RAE y a quienes toma de modelo, aunque sea a veces para justificar burradas, y como yo aspiro a ser un hablante culto... espero no terminar avalando burradas .



swift said:


> No soy chileno pero una reciente estadía en Chile me permitió comprobar ese uso, @Señor K. Hasta tengo grabaciones de varios locutores chilenos.


Exacto y no te imaginas cuánto sufro cuando lo oigo .


----------



## Señor K

¿Sabes Aviador? Hasta el momento de leer este post, no había reparado en lo efectivamente extraño (para no decir -por ahora- incorrecto) que es el uso de "ocupar" como sinónimo de "usar" en nuestro país.

Procuraré ser más cuidadoso de ahora adelante.  A mí me pasa con "edil" , que a la gente de acá le da con darle el mismo significado que "alcalde".


----------



## Aviador

Mira, yo mismo usaría este bendito verbo con el sentido de _usar_ si me convencieran de que hacerlo agrega más valor que confusión a nuestro discurso, pero como hasta ahora eso no ha sucedido, seguiré evitándolo y, como esto no dificulta ni un ápice mi comunicación (lo que demuestra que decir _ocupar_ por _usar_ es innecesario), persistiré.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo Aviador,  a mi me pasa lo mismo, no sé ni cuando se les ocurrió en México empezar a usar el verbo ocupar de esa manera.


----------



## SoloSuricatos

Muy de acuerdo con Aviador. Me resulta sumamente chocante el uso de "ocupar" como sinónimo de "usar" o de "utilizar", sin embargo su uso está muy extendido en Chile, y se lo puede ver tanto en la prensa escrita (El Mercurio, por ejemplo) como también escucharlo usado por periodistas, conductores y actores en televisión. 
Creo que debe evitarse este uso, ya que constituye un _vulgarismo,  _tal como lo plantea Sersol.


----------



## Señor K

Lo malo es que ¿quién va a ser la persona que haga saber a los demás el error?

Yo creo que ese uso persistirá, muy a pesar de todo.


----------



## Omar Martínez Olvera

Saludos a todos. Lamento llegar tan tarde a la discusión, pero yo soy uno de los que emplean la palabra ocupar de manera incorrecta. Yo soy de Tijuana, Baja California en México, y los casi 24 años de mi vida, he empleado, al igual que prácticamente todas las personas que conozco, la palabra ocupar como sinónimo de necesitar. La cosa es que yo me acabo de enterar hace menos de un año de que esta manera de utilizar el verbo ocupar es incorrecto, investigué más sobre el asunto, y pues sí, me he convencido de que ocupar no significa necesitar en ningún diccionario oficial, pero era una de esas cosas que jamás me hubiera cuestionado, porque lo aprendí de esa manera desde que aprendí a hablar. 

Lo que me llamó la atención de todo esto, es que por lo que veo es algo que ni siquiera está generalizado en todo México, sino solamente en algunos estados, incluso sólo en ciertas ciudades, pero más sorprendente que en lugares tan distantes como Costa Rica o El Salvador también se emplee de esa misma forma. No me extraña el uso incorrecto de una palabra en mi idioma, porque creo que incluso tenemos aberraciones peores en nuestra forma de hablar en mi región, incluso seguramente muchos de los que lean este comentario se horrorizarán con mi redacción, lo que quisiera saber es cómo se llegó a este mismo error en regiones tan distantes y tan diferentes en cultura y forma de hablar. ¿Fue coincidencia que en estas ciudades de México y en países como Costa Rica se comenzara a utilizar el verbo ocupar de ese modo, es decir, de manera paralela, independiente, o acaso existe un origen en común en algún punto de la historia? 

Y tengo otra duda más al respecto. Como comenté en un principio, yo he usado hasta ahora el verbo ocupar los más de 20 años de vida. Mi madre que tiene casi 60 también lo ha utilizado así, porque mis abuelos también lo utilizaban así. A lo que voy es que el uso incorrecto de esta palabra, debe tener más de 100 años, se emplea incorrectamente por millones de personas, y se extiende a diferentes regiones geográficas. ¿Cuánto tiempo se requiere entonces, o cuántas personas deben hacer uso de una palabra o modismo, para que algún diccionario oficial lo reconozca, no digo que como una acepción oficial, pero por lo menos como un regionalismo?

Yo puedo tratar de dejar de usarlo, pero todos con los que me relaciono lo seguirán usando de esa misma manera, y no veo que desaparezca pronto, porque al igual que yo, muchas personas ni se les ocurre que sea incorrecto usar el verbo ocupar en lugar de necesitar.

Y esa es otra aclaración que yo quería hacer, en mi caso, utilizo el verbo ocupar como necesitar, pero jamás como usar. También entiendo y sí llego a utilizar las definiciones correctas, como la de ocupar un sitio, o un cargo, etc. Pero estos ejemplos que leía hace un rato:



Aviador said:


> Vamos, delimer.
> De lo que aquí se trata es de esos casos en los que se dice por ejemplo: "_Para revolver la mermelada, mejor ocupa una cuchara de madera_"; "_No ocupes mi bolígrafo porque le queda poca tinta_". Creo que no hay manera de instalarse uno en una cuchara o un bolígrafo, a menos que se tome una "pastilla de chiquitolina" .
> 
> Saludos.



Hasta a mí, que he empleado incorrectamente esta palabra toda mi vida, me resulta incorrecto utilizarlo en estas oraciones. Cuando yo "ocupo" algo, es porque no lo tengo en ese momento, carezco de ello. "_Ocupo un bolígrafo, ¿quién me presta uno?_". "_Ocuparías levantarte más temprano para llegar a tiempo a tu trabajo_." 

Sé que nada de lo que diga vuelve correcto mi mal uso del verbo, pero simplemente trato de explicar la manera en que yo lo empleo. Sí lo utilizo en lugar de necesitar o requerir, pero al menos para mí, ocupar algo tiene como un grado menos de importancia que el necesitar algo. Necesitar es algo más serio, más importante. Ocupar es algo, no que no importe, pero más inmediato, más sencillo, incluso para referirse a cosas que son casi, casi caprichos. Cuando decimos "_Estoy ocupando la silla_", ahí yo no lo veo como sinónimo de usar o utilizar, pero tampoco como necesitar, para mí en ese caso, ocupar es, ocupar xD Como dirían en El Chavo del 8, la misma palabra lo dice . Cuando desocupas un objeto, pues sí, algunos lo verían como que dejaste de utilizarlo, pero para mí es, que ya no lo tienes ocupado, ya no lo estás acaparando. La forma en gerundio, ocupando, rara vez lo utilizaría como sinónimo de necesitando. De hecho no encuentro una frase en la que pueda usarlo de esa manera en mi vida diaria. Para mí, puedes estar ocupando algo, sin estar haciendo uso de ello:

_"-Tomaré esta silla.
- No, yo la estoy ocupando.
-¡Pero si no la estás usando!"_

Ahora, no sé si este caso entra dentro de alguna de las acepciones oficiales, o es tan incorrecto como el usarlo como sinónimo de necesitar 

Si la respuesta en mi ejemplo anterior fuera "-No, yo la ocupo". Entonces ahí sí lo interpretaría como "yo la necesito".

Sé que si se va a emplear un verbo como sinónimo de otro, en todas sus conjugaciones debería de utilizarse de igual manera, y pues ahora que lo pienso, sí carece de lógica, por eso trato de explicar más o menos la forma en que yo lo uso. Entiendo que no tenga ningún sentido para los que nunca lo han utilizado de esta forma, así me sucede cuando veo programas de televisión de otros países, pero yo hubiera apostado que al menos en México se reconocía como algo correcto, y ya veo que no.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Omar Martínez Olvera said:


> Ahora, no sé si este caso entra dentro de alguna de las acepciones oficiales, o es tan incorrecto como el usarlo como sinónimo de necesitar


Cito estos renglones por no citar el mensaje completo. 
Si todos "habláramos correctamente" según está mandado por instituciones reguladoras del idioma o sedicentes autoridades de la lengua, tal vez todavía estaríamos hablando el protoindoeuropeo. 

Parla come ti lo ha fatto mamma...


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Ah, pero yo siempre he tenido la impresión (y puede ser cosa muy mía) de que el acento colombiano es extremadamente parecido al tico...
> 
> Saludos.



Giorgio: No hay un "acento colombiano", porque hay tal vez nueve, dos de ellos casi desaparecidos. Pero sí es cierto que he notado lo mismo: hay ticos que hablan casi como colombianos del interior que no tengan acento regional marcado, incluso he oído a ticos que pronuncian bien la elle, que aquí está "_in artículo mortis_", desafortunadamente.



swift said:


> Buenas noches:
> 
> Hay un detalle que olvidé mencionar y es que el verbo antónimo "desocupar" se usa con el sentido de "no necesitar más", "dejar de utilizar":
> 
> - Avíseme cuando desocupe la plancha, para ponerme yo. [Entiéndase: ponerme a planchar.]
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> 
> swift



Pues por aquí también, pero se entiende en el sentido de las acepciones 1 y 3 de desocupar, y de 1 y 3, y hasta 4 y 5 de ocupar.


----------



## Rocko!

ManPaisa said:


> A lo mejor es un uso antiguo [...]
> Es difícil que surgiera espontáneamente en distintos (y lejanos) países de América Latina.


Apoyo completamente esta conjetura. Me refiero a _ocupar=usar_, ya que _ocupar=necesitar_ es harina de otro costal.


----------



## Rocko!

El académico mexicano J. Moreno de Alba publicó en 1992 (_Minucias del lenguaje_) que él había identificado la ciudad de Tepic, en Nayarit, como el lugar donde _ocupar_ puede significar _necesitar, _hablando exclusivamente de México, ya que el uso costarricense se tendría que estudiar aparte. Se puede leer una reproducción (copia) en internet: Academia Mexicana de la Lengua.

Lo interesante es que Moreno de Alba menciona la palabra _emplear_ como un significado de _ocupar_, (_emplear_, en mi opinión, es el significado que permitió que _ocupar_ sea sinónimo de _usar _y de_ utilizar_), pero lo dice para comprobar, según él, que los nayaritas dicen ocupar con significado inusual de _necesitar_, no con el significado normal de _emplear_. Y finaliza.

Creo que con un poco más de investigación sobre el asunto, Moreno Alba hubiese podido darse cuenta de que posiblemente _emplear_ y su acepción de _gastar_ sean los que hayan llevado en combinación con el concepto de dinero al sentido de necesitar (emplear—> tener que gastar—> tener que usar el dinero para algo—> tener que... = necesitar). Y digo esto como simple conjetura, ya que hasta el momento solo tengo un documento español del siglo XVI que parece demostrar que “ocupar” podía entenderse directamente en esa época como “usar” por medio de “emplear”, pero me estoy reservando este ejemplo para estudiarlo más tarde en detalle porque no me quiero llevar un terrible chasco.


----------



## lagartija68

Quique Alfaro said:


> Estas dos sonarían perfectamente naturales en Argentina.


En algunas regiones de Argentina, en Buenos Aires es raro, se lo escuché a un amigo chaqueño, y me sorprendió mucho.


----------



## elroy

swift said:


> Cito del _Diccionario de americanismos_:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. tr. Mx, Ho, ES, Ni; Ec, Bo:NE,O, Ch, Ur, pop + cult → espon. Usar algo.
> 2. Ho, Ni, CR; Mx, pop. Necesitar alguien o algo una cosa o a una persona.
> 
> ocupar | Diccionario de americanismos
Click to expand...

Confirmo que en Honduras se usa con ambas acepciones: tanto “usar” como “necesitar”. Estuve en Honduras un mes más o menos, y estos dos usos fueron de los pocos que no pude entender al principio. Los escuché muchísimo y me llamaron en seguida la atención, pero por mucho que los escuchara, no pude extrapolar el significado, ni por el contexto ni  nada. Terminé preguntado explícitamente por el significado para enterarme.


----------

